# DS #5131: Spider-Man: Shattered Dimensions (USA)



## Rayder (Sep 15, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6477^^


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 15, 2010)

Are these type of games fun?


----------



## basher11 (Sep 15, 2010)

game is finally out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




time to test!


----------



## Sylar1 (Sep 15, 2010)

Very nice, time to find this bad boy.


----------



## bejiman (Sep 15, 2010)

and the search begins...


----------



## Trademark3001 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yaaay! time to play some spidy!!! been watching the original shows on tv. ahh... spiderman!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 15, 2010)

I read in a review that someone tested this game at an event where it was being showcased and they said they could not put the DS version of this game down.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Sep 15, 2010)

I can't find this game as of the time and date of this post. :l I'm gonna find it later.


----------



## bejiman (Sep 15, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Are these type of games fun?



Check the reviews at GameFAQs and Youtube vids, or try Spider-Man Web of Shadows.  It should answer your question.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Web of shadows reskin? Well, no matter. I liked WoS.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 15, 2010)

YES! It's about time lol.


----------



## ctkxtreme (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone noticed on the boxart that Ultimate isn't there?


----------



## WhiteX (Sep 15, 2010)

Finally!!!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 15, 2010)

No Ultimate Spiderman?

Web of Shadows wasn't that bad but having played game after game running the same engine it feels like I've played it time and time again. Can't say I'm psyched for this one but it's something to play I guess. If I have time to play it/want to bother with it.


----------



## Umbra (Sep 15, 2010)

Finally


----------



## Man18 (Sep 15, 2010)

salamai said:
			
		

> I read in a review that someone tested this game at an event where it was being showcased and they said they could not put the DS version of this game down.


fuckin sticky web


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 15, 2010)

bejiman said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


& here's one for you to look at


----------



## basher11 (Sep 15, 2010)

i think it's assassins creed 2 style. anyone agree?


----------



## lolval (Sep 15, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> i think it's assassins creed 2 style. anyone agree?



Same engine, I think.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2010)

lolval said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is the same engine as Web of Shadows and Assassins Creed 2


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 15, 2010)

I cannot find it!! 

I wanna play this while I wait for Black and White.


----------



## Sylar1 (Sep 15, 2010)

Darn. can't find it lol. Oh well.


----------



## Takanato (Sep 15, 2010)

Lol I found it at 4 rom sites...they posted it in the news but no dll links available yet.


----------



## Covarr (Sep 15, 2010)

This looks the same as every other DS spiderman. This is a good thing.


----------



## noname9889 (Sep 15, 2010)

Im just happy they changed things up. This one is actually a lot better then the other Gryphonite games for the ds. Its basically Web of Shadows but improved in every single way. And for those wondering, Ultimate Spiderman isn't in the game as he has no place. The characters get abilities in the game Metroidvania style from each other. It wouldn't make sense if they got symbiote powers from Ultimate.


----------



## sendyo (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh...YES! Finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It took awhile to come out but it's finally here now!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 15, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Web of shadows reskin? Well, no matter. I liked WoS.
> 
> Yeah, absolutely, it is. I played through to about the end of the first Future Spidey part, and I have to admit to being a tad disappointed. The Noir Spidey is kinda cool, but they basically stripped out two major elements of the gameplay that made WoS such a treat for me: The experience system and the dodge roll (unless you get it later). Without gaining experience from enemies, there's no real incentive to fight, outside of when the game forces you to. And without the dodge roll, the combat isn't as fluid, and it also makes a lot of the boss battles more frustrating than challenging in a fun way. Lastly, the boss A.I. is kinda stupid so far.
> 
> ...



Not only the same engine, but the same programmer who worked on the combat system for both games.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Sep 15, 2010)

Griptonite and Activision...surely does look promising.


----------



## JYM128 (Sep 15, 2010)

Finally


----------



## Rayder (Sep 15, 2010)

IGN gave it a 7.5

http://ds.ign.com/articles/111/1119107p1.html


Interview with one of the designers of the game

http://www.nintendoworldreport.com/interview/23970


----------



## bejiman (Sep 15, 2010)

Its not working with nocash.  I'll try this with my DS after I get back.


----------



## Windaga (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm really loving Griptonite lately. I just got off of Assassin's Creed: Discovery, and I LOVED Iron Man 2 for the DS. (Big fan of Heroes of Might and Magic for the GBC, too.) Hopefully this game is just as fun. Still waiting for my copy from Amazon, though :/


----------



## Takanato (Sep 15, 2010)

Finally got it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 time to test it outz


----------



## blahkamehameha (Sep 15, 2010)

Not working with the latest ysmenu on R4.

Gives the same -4 error code as Batman the Brave and the Bold.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Sep 15, 2010)

Yay, I JUST found it. Loaded it up and started playing. So fucking good so far. Nice graphics and awesome battle system. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just loving it


----------



## AcekardFan (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm Downloading it right now and i might play it tommorow at school


----------



## Sylar1 (Sep 15, 2010)

Just started it, so far it works fine on AKAIO on my acekard.


----------



## AcekardFan (Sep 15, 2010)

Same Here!


----------



## Wombo Combo (Sep 15, 2010)

Didn't really enjoy the 360 version was really repetitive Ill try this one out later.


----------



## pongozila (Sep 15, 2010)

THIS GAME RULEZ!!! Fantastic Job!


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 15, 2010)

I played Web of Shadows which was great up until the final boss which was near impossible to beat (for me at least).

I hope this will be fun.


----------



## m3rox (Sep 15, 2010)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> I played Web of Shadows which was great up until the final boss which was near impossible to beat (for me at least).
> 
> I hope this will be fun.



Are you kidding me?  Web of Shadows was easy.

Also, confirmed working on Ak2i.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Sep 15, 2010)

do this and batman: the brave and the bold
both work on the latest m3 sakura?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 15, 2010)

blahkamehameha use wood R4 firmware not YS or R4 firmware
great to see this game... little negative points but overall gr8 game


----------



## Depravo (Sep 15, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> blahkamehameha use wood R4 firmware not YS or R4 firmware


...assuming he's not running YSMenu on a clone R4.


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 15, 2010)

works on DSTWO i like this game


----------



## WhiteX (Sep 15, 2010)

Not working on my dstt


----------



## izzywizzy2009 (Sep 15, 2010)

MY TWO BOYS REALLY WANT THIS BUT I CANT FIND A DOWNLOAD LINK, WHERE ARE YOU ALL GETTING IT FROM? THANKYOU.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 15, 2010)

From the internet. Try using the filename given and Google.


----------



## WhiteX (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, -4 error on my dstt with latest 1.17a2 and latest files, sigh...


----------



## izzywizzy2009 (Sep 15, 2010)

YAY!! FINALY, HAD TO CHANGE THE ND5 TO NDS BUT WORKS GREAT ON THEIR CARDS WHICH ARE R4 WITH WOOD FIRMWARE, THANKS FOR THAT, I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR HOURS!!


----------



## masterzero (Sep 15, 2010)

I get 2 white screens with wood 1.12, anyone else does?


----------



## izzywizzy2009 (Sep 15, 2010)

THINK THE FIRMWARE ON THEIRS IS 1.11 - WORKS GOOD SO FAR!


----------



## masterzero (Sep 15, 2010)

Nevermind , got the rom in another place and this works


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 15, 2010)

works flawless on iTouch2... Amazing Game Id Give it that


----------



## arsene_lupin_260 (Sep 15, 2010)

Beat the game tonight with all items collected.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This game is hard even on normal... Your cannon fodder is tougher than the basic brute in WoS. And many of Spidey's combat moves has been nerfed, like the infamous mid-air snare, and you don't get the full "enhanced dodge" move in WoS until near endgame... But spamming the different variety of ground slams (like when you play as the black suit WoS) & you can still rack a nice air combo with 20+ hits...
And the escape sequence is even more awesome than the last game, when you can swing and speed boost to your heart content. Only if Spidey is capable of shinesparking... that would cut off a few seconds.


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 15, 2010)

i am very suprised many ppl like spiderman lol i like Spiderman 2099 what about you everyone? lol


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 15, 2010)

Finally.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 15, 2010)

works great on dstwo

kinda reminds me of x-men origins: wolverine


----------



## blahkamehameha (Sep 15, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> blahkamehameha use wood R4 firmware not YS or R4 firmware
> great to see this game... little negative points but overall gr8 game



I unfortunately use an r4 III card, a clone of the original r4 card, and to my knowledge the wood firmware only works on the original.

So this game is working on the Wood firmware?


----------



## izzywizzy2009 (Sep 15, 2010)

There is a wood firmware for r4 clones


----------



## magicksun (Sep 15, 2010)

The wood r4 works in the clones based on r4 original , i have sdhc , and for mi dont work =(


----------



## m3rox (Sep 15, 2010)

Short game.  I made it to the final stage in 3 hours' time last night doing a speedrun.


----------



## WhiteX (Sep 15, 2010)

Regardless, i seriously wanted that game but living in Brazil and Having a DSTT...

Although it is pretty much the end of DSs lifecycle to consider buying another card


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 15, 2010)

Game looks okay.
Worth a download at least. I'm not sure I'll like it.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 15, 2010)

Game is alright.

Plays exactly like Web of Shadows.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Game is alright.
> 
> Plays exactly like Web of Shadows.


Well it has the same engine and everything, so one would think it plays the same


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 15, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*?_?*


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*???
???
?_??

I SAY!*


----------



## jan777 (Sep 15, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My word. Another puzzle solved!


----------



## magicksun (Sep 16, 2010)

Somebody know if works in wood?


----------



## m3rox (Sep 16, 2010)

magicksun said:
			
		

> Somebody know if works in wood?



Do you have wood?  If so, try it.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 16, 2010)

just beat it today last boss was a bitch


----------



## jan777 (Sep 16, 2010)

m3rox said:
			
		

> magicksun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THat's just.... wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@topic. hrr. hate side scrolling spidey games. or maybe i should give this a few more time?


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 16, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> works great on dstwo
> 
> kinda reminds me of x-men origins: wolverine


Was that in Metroidvania style too?

Played the game for like 2 hours and I like it. I'd say it's better than WoS.


----------



## m3rox (Sep 16, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> just beat it today last boss was a bitch



How did you manage the last stretch of the final stage?  I've tried everything to get over that purple wall..  Tried going back and doing some peter parkour but that did nothing for me (as soon as you hit the purple walls you stop running).


----------



## Nickel (Sep 16, 2010)

m3rox said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, I'm stuck on that bit too and would appreciate knowing how to get over the wall as Amazing Spider-Man as he cannot glide or stick to the purple walls.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, I went ahead and restarted, this time with the difficulty of the combat set low. I found WoS to be the perfect challenge, but without the experience system, I just can't get into the combat as much. I'm enjoying myself more now. The combat is still fun, but it doesn't feel as dragged out. I think I see what they were going for, though, by removing the experience system. Now, it's more of a straight-on Metroid clone. Problem is, the enemy placement and pacing make it too easy to bypass most enemies, and again, there's often little reason to engage them. It's still a fun game, but WoS was absolutely better. I did end up finding the dodge-roll ability, so that's cool. To me, that really ties the combat together perfectly. I have to say, I absolutely freaking loathe the mini-game you have to play when changing dimensions. Talk about garbage! It's a frustrating waste of game space. The story, too, is absolute fodder. Spidey gets some decent lines, but the Madam Spider chick is terrible.

Verdict: I still kinda love the game. It's got the main elements of WoS I loved, so it gets a pass. But it's still disappointing. It feels more like the Wolverine game than WoS, which was also decent but not great.


----------



## m3rox (Sep 16, 2010)

Nickel said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I figured it out.  You hang upside-down from the treadmill with your web (Zip up to the treadmill, then hold down and B to go down into the room with the purple wall), then swing and jump over the wall.


----------



## arsene_lupin_260 (Sep 17, 2010)

Played through Full arsenal mode with combat difficulty set high. Man, you can't even flinch those robots, and those machine gun & bazooka dudes in 2099 sections are just relentless... Dodging is not as responsive as in WoS, and the enhanced dodge (dodge roll) has been nerfed hard. You can't roll forward after the 2nd dodge to set up for a drill kick & air combo anymore, only after the 1st dodge that you can roll forward.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Attack patterns of enemies has been simplified, compare to WoS (well... all cannon fodders can interrupt you in the air like those pesky jumpers...) but now they have high hp, Spidey's inability to launch brutes up to set up an air combo, & unresponsive dodging controls has made the game quite harder...


----------



## Rayder (Sep 17, 2010)

I think I'd enjoy the game more if I could inject some Metroid music into it or something.  It just seems the game is missing a certain something that I can't quite put my finger on....I don't feel as immersed in the game as I did with WoS.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 17, 2010)

Nickel said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres a little trick too the purple wall cause i got stuck on that too
but heres how you do it

run up the wall
jump off
push A make him stick to the wall
jump off the wall again 
push A again
keep doing this until you go up over the wall


----------



## imaria (Sep 17, 2010)

Is there any benefit to playing at the higher difficulty levels, other than self-satisfaction?


----------



## noname9889 (Sep 17, 2010)

WhiteX said:
			
		

> Regardless, i seriously wanted that game but living in Brazil and Having a DSTT...
> 
> Although it is pretty much the end of DSs lifecycle to consider buying another card


The DS still has at least a year of life left though considering the 3ds is still far off.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 17, 2010)

imaria said:
			
		

> Is there any benefit to playing at the higher difficulty levels, other than self-satisfaction?



The game lets you set everything any way you like when you start a game, it explains each option as you go through them.  Set it to the way you think it will create the most fun experience for you.  You can re-assign ALL the controls to your liking and map detail has 3 levels to choose from, you can even edit some onscreen display settings.  It has 3 sliders for sound; sound effects, speech and music. To me, this game gets a +1 for giving you so many adjustable options.  Most DS games just lock you into a canned setup that you have very little control over.  Spider-Man SD lets you customize everything, that's rare in a handheld game.  You have to appreciate that.

Using higher difficulty modes will make the game take longer to beat because it's harder to get through. It will force you to do more exploring of the levels to find your way. Fighting the enemy takes longer (per enemy) and they fight back stronger. Changing the default controls can really make a difference too.  There''s just so many ways for you to play the game that you can set it to be just right for you.  

Other than self-satisfaction, no it doesn't make much difference to the core game.  It pretty much comes down to; if you like Metroidvania-style games, you will probably like this.  

Personally, I think it's a pretty good game and I'm gonna play through it. But this is also one of my preferred styles of game. The customizable difficulty was just icing on the cake. It's a quality effort compared to many other DS releases, you have to admit that.  

Need a cheat code to bypass that horrible portal mini-game though.  That's the only thing I really hate about this game.


----------



## arsene_lupin_260 (Sep 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Need a cheat code to bypass that horrible portal mini-game though. That's the only thing I really hate about this game.


Well... if you replay the game using the same save file (I don't know which mode, I only tested Full arsenal), those portal mini-games won't pop out anymore.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 18, 2010)

I beat the main story a few hours ago. It's a fairly decent game. There just isn't much motivation to beat most of the enemies.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 20, 2010)

Went back and started playing WoS again last night, and time sure has a way of distorting things. It's an awesome game, but after playing SD, I now see just how overpowered the enemies were in WoS. Even the first time I played it -- though I absolutely loved the combat -- I felt like enemies took too long to defeat. I still prefer the bosses in WoS because they're a ton more challenging and interesting. That being said, being able to set the combat difficulty lower in SD sure makes for a more fluid adventure. Enemies go down within one or two combos, as opposed to having to beat on a regular enemy in the span of four or five combos; that kind of kills the pacing for me. I think I still prefer the macabre vibe of WoS more too, but yeah, they made some significant tweaks in SD. Wouldn't have noticed as much had I not gone back to WoS again.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok, since the ysmenu updates seem to be dead, can someone name all the cards that this game currently work on?


----------



## loloknight (Sep 21, 2010)

Ttds, with the last extinfo and ys menu doesnt work


----------



## Red_Slash (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm not sure why it doesn't load on DSTT, but I doubt its AP since it loads for me on R4III using Ysmenu with the latest files.
I'm also not sure if the files need to be updated further to work on DSTT but since I don't have it, there is not much I can do.

Edit: Also seems to run fine on Wood R4 1.13.

Edit 2: If the files DSTT and Ysmenu require are indeed identical I could try and decrypt the game
to see if I can come up with the code, but when I tried to do this to speed up Harvest Moon Grand Bazaar the rom
wouldn't boot, so I can't give guarantees.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Hm, strange you got it working using the latest YSMenu and r4III. that's exactly what i use, with no success.


----------



## Red_Slash (Sep 21, 2010)

So it doesn't boot at all for you or does it freeze randomly?


----------



## blahkamehameha (Sep 21, 2010)

it doesn't boot, it gives the errorcode: -4 or whatever, using r4III and the latest ysmenu 6.28


----------



## Red_Slash (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll check that.
I'll give a shot at modifying the infolib, but like I said I can't give any guarantees.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Sep 21, 2010)

If you do it, you're a god sir.

I was waiting for Pong's update to see if it was included, but if you swing by the thread, you can see how that went.


----------



## Red_Slash (Sep 21, 2010)

Pong won't be doing any more updates sadly. He passed the baton (indirectly)
to a different group of people, but they are now focusing on getting Pokemon Black / White to work.
As for my attempt at Spider Man, I'm not trying to do anything with as big of a scope as either Pong / Retro or Jin and co are tying,
just a little help, maybe it works, I hope so anyway.

Edit: That didn't go too well. I got white screens after updating infolib with the game's code.
Maybe the other files need updating as well, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Sep 21, 2010)

I really hope you have success with it.

Pong and retrogamefan recently released updated versions 6.29 and 6.30 of infolib.dat, etc., and in 6.29 it listed that Spider-Man Shattered Dimensions was fixed, but I can confirm it doesn't work in either version.

Hopefully either you'll fix it, or they'll release a version 6.31 with it fixed.


----------



## Red_Slash (Sep 22, 2010)

blahkamehameha said:
			
		

> I really hope you have success with it.
> 
> Pong and retrogamefan recently released updated versions 6.29 and 6.30 of infolib.dat, etc., and in 6.29 it listed that Spider-Man Shattered Dimensions was fixed, but I can confirm it doesn't work in either version.
> 
> Hopefully either you'll fix it, or they'll release a version 6.31 with it fixed.



I think I'll end up asking the people trying to figure out Pokemon B/W for some pointers on doing this so I can have a better chance.
I took a look at the hex in the rom and the infolib file didn't seem to recognize the portions I tested, so maybe the right hex bit 
is elsewhere in the rom.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Sep 23, 2010)

Any progress?

I can only imagine how frustrating the process to fix a game like this must be.


----------



## roguetrip (Sep 23, 2010)

Just beat this, the game was a breeze until the final boss the is super cheap! I enabled full life never goes down to beat him. I must of played it most of my lunch hour and could only get him down to the last 2 squares before I'd die (seemed like most of the damage I did never registered!!!) 

Not a bad game I'd say except for the lame final boss.


----------



## arsene_lupin_260 (Sep 23, 2010)

roguetrip said:
			
		

> Just beat this, the game was a breeze until the final boss the is super cheap! I enabled full life never goes down to beat him. I must of played it most of my lunch hour and could only get him down to the last 2 squares before I'd die (seemed like most of the damage I did never registered!!!)
> 
> Not a bad game I'd say except for the lame final boss.


Here's a tip. I'm pretty sure you found the boss being cheap is because you can't flinch him right? Dodge around like there's no tomorrow, toward Misty at all times, and wait until he does those attacks:
+ The supernova ball.
+ The fastball that he throws when he's on the ground.
+ The purple shockwave.
+ The force field.
Assuming you are not hit by those attacks and within striking distance, you can give him a nice combo consists of 30+ hits, taking about one fifth or one fourth of his life bar. Ah, you can tie him up with your webbing before striking to make sure he doesn't teleport away because of you being to slow to move in for the kill, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 26, 2010)

Red_Slash said:
			
		

> Pong and retrogamefan recently released updated versions 6.29 and 6.30 of infolib.dat, etc., and in 6.29 it listed that Spider-Man Shattered Dimensions was fixed, but I can confirm it doesn't work in either version.
> 
> Hopefully either you'll fix it, or they'll release a version 6.31 with it fixed.



you guys are moaning but u dont read do u

all you do is read the change log

just because its in there DOES NOT! means its fixed

the change log means its been worked on

if it was WORKING it would be inb the GAME WORKING list


----------



## blahkamehameha (Sep 27, 2010)

Pong, I clearly remember Batman and Spider-man both saying "working" beside them in the 6.29 changelog, hence why I downloaded 6.29 and tried it. I would show it to you, but the 6.29 version is no longer on filetrip to my knowledge.

I guess the "working" meant it was "being worked on", my bad.

Keep up the good work.


----------

